# Suche gute aber günstige SSD



## chris-gz (3. Juni 2010)

*Suche gute aber günstige SSD*

Hi Leute vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Ich hab bisher null ahnung vonn SSD´s mal abgesehen davon das sie schnell sind. Aber was da teuer oder billig sein soll oder gut und schlecht davon hab ich null Peil.

Ich suche somit also eine SSD rein für mein Betriebssystem meines Lapis Win7 HP 64bit und möchte dafür natürlich so wenig wie möglich ausgeben. Platz sollte also nur fürs OS sein und eben bischen Luft dann noch.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Iceananas (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche gute aber günstige SSD*

Wo liegt der Preisrahmen? Für mich persönlich ist 80 GB minimum, da außer das Betriebssystem noch hier und da ein paar Programme drauf sollen. Die beliebteste ist Platte ist die Intel G2 Postville:

Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80GB, 2.5", SATA II (SSDSA2MH080G2C1/SSDSA2MH080G201) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sobald der Preis noch etwas sinkt, würde ich mir diese Platte wohl auch holen.

Wenn dir die zu teuer ist, und du auch mit 40 oder 50 GB auskommst, dann gibts auch Möglichkeiten:

Intel X25-V G2 40GB, 2.5", SATA II, retail (SSDSA2MP040G2R5) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (Eine abgespeckte Version der o.g. SSD)
Super Talent Ultradrive GX2 64GB, 2.5", SATA II (FTM64G225H) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (Mit ebenfalls schnellem Indilinx-Controller)


----------



## chris-gz (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche gute aber günstige SSD*

Also 200 wären schon drin nur hätte ich dann ein schlechtes Gewissen nach dem Kauf ( is bei mir immer so wenn ich nicht ganz davon überzeugt bin das etwas sein Preis wert ist) ^^. Also um so günstiger um so besser. Paar Progs kann ich ja zur Not auch noch auf der normalen 640ger Platte installieren. Somit würden wohl 50Gb reichen ist aber absolutes Minimum. Die 100€ für die 40ger Platte lassen mich aber doch grübeln auch wenn 40 dann doch etwas mini ist.

Aber danke mal für die bisherigen Vorschläge


----------



## Pixelplanet (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche gute aber günstige SSD*

also ich hab selbst ne postville g2 mit 80gb drin und 80gb solltest du wirklich minimum nehmen auch wenn windows weniger platz braucht mit der zeit sammeln sich einfach daten an die sonst zum Problem würden


des weiteren bieten 80gb genug platz um spiele die man oft spielt auch die ssd zu installieren 

wc3 ist bei mir z.b. da drauf


----------



## chris-gz (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche gute aber günstige SSD*

Hmm naja werd es mir überlegen welche ich jetzt nehme. Ich danke euch jedenfalls mal für die Vorschläge.


----------



## Iceananas (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche gute aber günstige SSD*

wenn 200 wirklich drin ist, dann auf jeden fall die 80gb postville. die ist ne ecke schneller und vermittelt ein ganz anderes arbeitsgefühl (wollt mein kumpel sein laptop gar nicht mehr wiedergeben ). ne ssd ist die beste methode für einen spürbaren performanceschub, da kannste noch die beste cpu einbauen, die festplatte bleibt ein flaschenhals, mir wärs auf jeden fall das geld wert, aber als armer student muss man sein geld leider einteilen


----------



## rebel4life (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche gute aber günstige SSD*

Wenn dann 80GB oder abwarten bis Seagate oder auch andere Hersteller Hybrid Festplatten mit mehr Flash-Speicher im Programm haben.


----------



## chris-gz (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche gute aber günstige SSD*

Jo hab mich jetzt für die 80ger entschieden....man gönnt sich ja sonst nix und da ich das rauchen aufgehört hab. Spar ich das Geld bei 4 € Tageserspaarniss in 1,5 Monaten etwa wieder rein ^^. Danke euch allen noch mal.


----------

